# Bill Gates' mansion



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

What do you think of The Gates estate in Medina?

http://www.usnews.com/usnews/tech/billgate/gates.htm


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Others picture


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

cant help being rich ey Bill???.............
nice.........
i like the private beach.............


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow, it looks great.


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

he is a poor rich boy 

amazing house!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

you would think with the money he has he would pull a citizen Kain on us and build a Xanadu. Im kind of disapointed by the house.


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

LordMarshall said:


> you would think with the money he has he would pull a citizen Kain on us and build a Xanadu. Im kind of disapointed by the house.


I read somewhere that most of the house is underground, so what you see in these pictures is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

well thats more like it.

Billy got a secret underground empire going on. much better.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks like that house in that upcoming horror movie about that babysitter thing.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Crap pics - can't you post any better ones?


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Why is it that people with money nearly always have the most uninspiring and bland homes? (At least on the outside). I'm sure the interior would be something along the lines of Willy Wonka's chocolate factory.


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

boring. Probably all super-wired up, but boring


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

I like it, the atmosphere's pleasant. Lot of nature and looks like a relaxing place.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

He also owns a house at the Royal Crescent in Bath, England according to the locals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Crescent


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

with all the money he has, this house doesn't surprise me.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Supposedly, the house is so wired that it recognizes each family member's presence in the room and adjusts lights, heating, color, etc. to that person's preference.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

it looks great and is very well integrated in the landscape!!


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't like it 
I like modern houses or flats on a high-rise


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

did anyone actually read the article? Awesome house.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Actually it's a cool house. It may look small on the picture but the house is actaully huge with much of it, underground and wired!

It's also home to Leonardo Da Vinci's Codex, which he bought for $37 million


----------



## Al Encinas (Aug 8, 2004)

horrible


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

the house is ugly and cheap for some one we call the richest man in the world.


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

Bill Gates is also rumoured to be an owner of a HONDA ACCORD<< The man apparently does not believe in lavish spending. Only what is necessary and comfortable. I have read that he will only be providing his children 10 million dollars per will statement on the course of his death. He wishes to divide his total assets and liquid to AIDS, Cancer and Malaria and other diseases. I have read this somewhere in the cyber world could be true take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## jiggawhat? (Nov 12, 2004)

i thyink the house is ugly...not much better pics can be taken because people cant get in there to take them and they dont want people to think of ways to break in and shyt.


----------



## 360 Modena (Jan 10, 2005)

$37 million house is nothing to him...
he should build a 1000m tower and give away free appartments


----------



## Balkanxl1 (Nov 6, 2005)

looks pretty good, it blends in with the nature around that area. For some rason thats what i think of when somebody mentions North West.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

From the article


















Size: 3,900 sq. ft.
The 17-by-60-foot swimming pool has an underwater music system and a floor painted in a fossil motif. Swimmers can dive under a glass wall and emerge outdoors by a terrace. Locker room off the pool has four showers and two baths. 









Size: 2,500 sq. ft.
Includes sauna, steam room, separate men's and women's lockers, and a trampoline room with a 20-foot ceiling. 









Size: 2,100 sq. ft. The ornate, paneled library has a domed reading room with oculus (light well), fireplace, and two secret pivoting bookcases, one containing a bar. It's the fitting home for Leonardo da Vinci's 16th-century notebook, the Codex Leicester, which Gates bought for $30.8 million. 









Size: 92 feet long, 63 feet high 
Towering Douglas fir beams support the stainless-steel roof and are surrounded by walls of glass, concrete, and stone. While much of the house is buried into the hillside, windows on the lakefront side provide views of Seattle to the west. There are 84 steps down from the entrance to the ground floor. The vertigo-inclined can take an elevator. 









Size: 1,500 ft.
The 20-seat art deco theater is outfitted with plush chairs, couches, and a popcorn machine. Screen is HDTV capable. 









Size: 1,000 sq. ft.
Up to 24 guests can dine by the fireplace while enjoying the sweeping view from the third level. Nearby commercial-grade kitchen is 39 feet by 23 feet. 









Size: 1,900 sq. ft.
Above the reception hall are rooms for conferences,
offices, and a large computer room. 









Size: 900 sq. ft.
Formerly designated a gallery, this is now a multipurpose room, with a video projector included. Almost entirely underground, with a deck above, the room gets daylight from a large light well. Hallways connect it to the family and guest wings. 









Size: 1,900 sq. ft.
One bedroom, one bath, one fireplace
Almost hidden underground, this high-tech burrow was the first structure built on the site (completed in 1992), as a test of the technology to be used in the design of the main house. Gates has used the house as a retreat; he wrote much of his book, The Road Ahead, here. 









Size: 6,300 sq. ft. 
This cavelike structure is the largest and best hidden of three garages. Built entirely underground of concrete and stainless steel, it can easily park 10 or more cars. Some of the concrete is purposely broken for a "deconstructivist" look. 









Size: 3,000 sq. ft.
Includes security offices, mailroom, greenhouse, and garage. The lower entrance to the property is here. 









This rustic log building's roof straddles a small inlet big enough for no more than a ski boat. An outdoor spa is nearby.









Size: 900 sq. ft.
Adjacent to multisport court, putting green, and two boat docks. An existing home at this location was moved off the site by barge. 









An artificial stream and wetland estuary were designed in part to solve the problem of runoff caused by the retaining walls behind the house. It will be stocked with salmon and sea-run cutthroat trout.


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

I think the best house in this world is in london, its also the most expencive house. The man who owns it is none other then europe's most richest man and the world's third richest man. Its none other than lakshmi mitta. His house is made out of marble which taj mahal is made out of.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

warnings said:


> I think the best house in this world is in london, its also the most expencive house. The man who owns it is none other then europe's most richest man and the world's third richest man. Its none other than lakshmi mitta. His house is made out of marble which taj mahal is made out of.


Got pics


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

*Kensington Palace Gardens*

Kensington Palace Gardens is a street in west central London which contains some of the grandest and most expensive houses in the city. It is one of the most expensive residential streets in the world, and often dubbed 'billionaires row' due to the wealth of its private residents, although the majority of its occupants are embassies and ambassadorial residences. It is immediately to the west of Kensington Gardens and connects Notting Hill Gate with Kensington High Street (the southern section is actually called Kensington Palace Green, but in effect it is all one street).

The world’s most expensive house, located in Kensington Palace Gardens in West London, which has been bought by one of the richest tycoons living in Britain, it was confirmed on Sunday. Multi-billionaire steel magnate Lakshmi Mittal has paid a record £70 million for the 12-bedroom mansion. The sale is likely to be recognised by the Guinness Book of Records as the all-time highest. — AP/PTI

*@WANCH*

I dont seem to find any good pics on net. This is the only one i have.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It looks impressive on the outside but how about on the inside? Is it as wired or intelligent as Bill Gates' home?


----------



## maybach (May 29, 2003)

*UofT* said:


> Bill Gates is also rumoured to be an owner of a HONDA ACCORD<< The man apparently does not believe in lavish spending.



Actually Bill Gates loves expensive once-off production sportscars. He has a collection of Porsches and other high-powered cars. The wife probably drives the Honda Accord for daily shopping...  

I think the house is so Bill Gates. The styling suits his conservative image. I bet it's what's inside that counts.

I like the idea that the richest man in the world doesn't think it's necessary to build a grand palace. It's always the rich-wannabes, the look-at-me's and the nouveau rich that like to flaunt with lavish images and houses.


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

nothing amazing or extra-ordinary i could find in his home!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

The house is nice, and it fits him. Of course he can build a massive Palace or sometime if he wanted to. But he really has no need to, he spends most of his time working anyhow.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

I would build a skyscraper and move into it. He has TOO much money. yes I said it, TOO MUCH money. And hes onlye giving like 10 million to his kids, and ALL the rest to cherity.


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

^^ YH i heard that too on MTV.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

spyguy said:


> Supposedly, the house is so wired that it recognizes each family member's presence in the room and adjusts lights, heating, color, etc. to that person's preference.


Gimme couple of thousand bucks and I'll do that for you. 



> Bill Gates is also rumoured to be an owner of a HONDA ACCORD


Hmmm....I heard he drives a Lexus. But probably he has more than one car.

But seriously what a bland house. :bash:


----------



## Munch (Sep 11, 2002)

The current most expensive purchased house in the world!
Kensington Palace Gardens, London

The steel magnate set real estate records last year when he paid $128 million for a townhouse in London’s Kensington Palace Gardens...Mittal’s mansion, tucked between Kensington Palace and the Sultan of Brunei’s spread, has garage space for 20 cars, and is embellished with marble taken from the same quarry as that for the Taj Mahal. 

There are probably few major world cities where someone can buy a house like this at its very centre...


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I think it is in Seattle Washington. And oh yah there is alot more inside and underground even though the outside is kind of ugly,


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I do not like Bill Gates house.
:nono:


----------

